# Some plant macro's



## Bill19 (Dec 28, 2009)

C+C please!
The second half (4-6) were took with a tripod in lowish light so using a slower shutter speed

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





thanks for looking and C+C'ing


----------



## readone (Dec 28, 2009)

I Think You Show How To Like A Pro!
nice ficture and beauty...wow..fresh...!!


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like them. My only nitpick is the first one seems a little blurred, but other than that, well done.


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks, and yeh i mwould agree with you on that one.


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like the last one!


----------



## OGDaniel (Dec 28, 2009)

The second is amazing to me. Macro shots like these are truly beautiful.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 11, 2010)

1) interesting pic...seems like its a little dark
2) blurry, doesn't do anything for me.
3) not bad...boring subject imop
4)i love the b&w here. very nice
5) again not too interesting...imop
6) good use of b&w

just my honest thoughts...keep it up


----------



## The Empress (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the last 3!


----------



## Bill19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 14, 2010)

#6 is the pic of the litter.


----------



## Bill19 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks Ron


----------

